# Alstyle Apparel Tear Away Tag Program



## 4oclockteetime (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't know if this got posted yet already or not, but I only have a few minutes to here so I'm going to post it now. Hopefully this isnt a double post.

I just received my 2008 Alstyle Apparel & Activewear (AAA) catalog and it says that they are making some label changes AND are making all of their shirts with 100% tear away tags. I called and asked the corporate HQ in Cali about it and the customer service rep said they expect to have most of the inventory changed over by summer. Thats great news in my opinion because these are the shirts I usually use and all they had previously were the 1701s with tear aways. This opens up the collection and lends itself to greater shirt options for printing.

This is directly from the catalog:
"Alstyle Apparel is making life a little more customer friendly by adding our 100% Tear Away Label program for 2008. All garments will be available with Tear Away Labels for easy removal to aid with re-labeling, private-labeling and heat transfer programs.*" *Some styles may not be available with a tear away label until the current inventory is sold through.

Just thought it was information worth sharing here. Hope it helps.

Later


----------



## chance_b (Sep 13, 2006)

Noticed that as well, can't wait til the full line of 1301's are tagless.


----------



## 4oclockteetime (Dec 30, 2007)

Have you called them to check? When I spoke to them last week the young lady said that there were two lines that had been changed already... One was the 1701 (which has always been the tear-away tags) and I was sure she said 1301s... You might want to give them a call to confirm...


----------



## chance_b (Sep 13, 2006)

I was by there about a couple weeks ago and picked up some wasabi green 1301's, they still had the sewn in tags, though I'm sure some of the more popular colors in that model are using the tear aways by now as the old stock would deplete quicker. I love having them only 25 minutes away from me


----------

